# Where did you go to college?



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Iona College
New Rochelle, NY


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

Boston College
Idyllic Chestnut Hill, MA

Any other Jesuit educated folks out there??


----------



## TomK (Nov 18, 2009)

Do partial stays count?

If so...


Northeastern U. 
Dean College
Bryant College
Quinnipiac
Eastern CT State U
Harvard
Suffolk University



Sep....I can only boast Jesuit High Schooling.


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

Undergrad - Univ of Southern California
Grad - UC Irvine


----------



## theCardiffGiant (Sep 16, 2007)

Undergrad: UMass Amherst

Grad school: Bryn Mawr College (I know what you're thinking, but the graduate school is co-ed.)


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

University of Cincinnati for both undergrad and law school.



Go Bearcats!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Middle Tennessee State University










Cruiser


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Virginia Tech.


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

sko said:


> University of Cincinnati for both undergrad and law school.
> 
> Go Bearcats!


That's close to my first college, Cincinnati Christian University. I didn't like it so now I'm getting my AA from the local community college while I run for City Commission and if I win I'll go to UCF. If I don't win I'm looking at a school in the northeast like Northeastern University.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Undergrad: Syracuse University - Newhouse School of Communications



Grad School: Boston University Metropolitan College - MBA (Marketing)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As a student or as a teacher; the landscape differs!

Undergrad: The Pennsylvania State University.
Graduate: Central Missouri State University, renamed as The University of Central Missouri.

Instructor: University of Missouri, Mississippi State University, Purdue, University of Indiana.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Mckendree College (now University) Lebanon, IL


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Undergrad: Eastern Michigan University (B.S. Geology)


Grad: University of California, Riverside (M.S. Geology)


other (the odd class or two): University of Houston, University of Minnesota


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

University of Surrey (BSc & MSc)




Cardinal Stritch University (MBA & PhD)


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

TomK said:


> Do partial stays count?
> 
> If so...
> 
> ...


I hope so, then I can say -


----------



## pooh_ah (Sep 11, 2009)

Texas A&M University


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

harvey_birdman said:


> I hope so, then I can say -


Which college? I take it not All Souls. I'm just off to the RadCam right now in fact. Wish it were as nice on the inside.

Christ Church, Oxford for me.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Pomona College undergrad


New Mexico State University grad


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Williams College for undergrad










Boalt Hall for law school


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

University of Wisconsin - Madison:









In particular, engineering hall:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

U of Delaware



Go Hens!!


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Birmingham-Southern College (founded 1856), located in not so idyllic Birmingham, Alabama

The University of Alabama (founded 1831)

The University of Alabama in Huntsville (founded 1969) (for Masters)


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

Duke University. Ten seasons in Cameron and a couple of engineering degrees along the way.









.
.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Undergrad:








Washington and Lee University


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Wesleyan University


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

BA- University of Dayton
BS- University of Pittsburgh
MBA- Carnegie Mellon University


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

jamgood said:


> Skool of Hardknocks


I love that image. Can I steal it and use it as my avatar? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

BS - West Point
MS - University of Houston


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Glad to see you again, Martini's!!! Are you keeping busy?

Did you ever get your weight where you can get the suits you were wanting to buy?

(I've been slowly improving - see Diet Accountability Thread in Grooming.)


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Glad to see you again, Martini's!!! Are you keeping busy?
> 
> Did you ever get your weight where you can get the suits you were wanting to buy?
> 
> (I've been slowly improving - see Diet Accountability Thread in Grooming.)


Thanks. I am doing well. I did get some more suits. Look in the travel section on my winery visit link as latest pic of me to be posted soon. Weight is good, but slightly up.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*West Point!*

Martinis at 8

You were at the Point! I love that place. Lot of my friends were graduates there, and actually taught there.
I take trips there, stay at the Thayer during football weekend, when Duke was playing them.
Airborne to my Wesleyan friend and Washington and Lee man as well

OK,

Duke University Undergrad and grad degrees.
Hopkins for MPH


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

BS - DeVry Institute of Technology
MBA - DeVry University


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

B A Communications University of Technology Sydney 
MVCR ( its sounds so last century) Australian National University Canberra


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Epaminondas said:


> Undergrad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still got Brother Rats going there for law school? I really like Lexington! Go Minks!


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

@jamgood,
I'll see your Hard Knox and raise you one ASTC.
Born & bred 1962, a true local.


----------



## pleaderwilliams (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## jsteele (Nov 27, 2009)

Good 'ol Kent State University. Still attending- got a late start. Majoring in Deaf Education.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

St. John's University - Queens, NY.
BS - Accounting
MBA - Finance


----------



## bpk1 (Jul 26, 2008)

*St. John's*

Currently attending St. John's University for my BS in Finance with a minor in Economics. How did you like St. John's KenR?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

bpk1 said:


> Currently attending St. John's University for my BS in Finance with a minor in Economics. How did you like St. John's KenR?


For a commuter school I had a rewarding social experience, not to mention a good education. Even got a wife from it! Went there from the mid 70's to early 80's.


----------



## bpk1 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm commuting currently but am moving on campus next semester, I want the responsibility and freedom from getting out of my house. The only thing I'm worried about is the job opportunities from graduating from St. John's (nothing against the school by any means) in comparison to a place like NYU Stern, or Penn Wharton who I could apply to transfer to.


----------



## gizmojunkie (May 12, 2009)

Creighton University - BA - History
Syracuse University - J.D.
Boston University - LL.M - Tax Law


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm amazed to see three photos of the Colonnade and Old George in the 
span of 47 posts! Does that make Lexington the Trad capital of America?


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

cecil47 said:


> Pomona College undergrad
> 
> New Mexico State University grad


I've lived near Las Cruces before. Did you like it? The Southwest was a little remote for my taste.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

Colgate University, B.A. (I still don't know what a Red Raider is.) 

Loyola Law School (Los Angeles), J.D.

:teacha:


----------



## harland (Oct 13, 2008)

Go Big Red!


----------



## sailgclass (Nov 30, 2008)

Worcester Polytechnic Institute, FIJI


----------



## Henry346 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm gonna be heading off to one of these "college" institutions next year. Though the fit of depression that may strike should Georgetown or Wash and Lee not open their gates to me may delay this endeavor.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

A.B., UC Berkeley, Art, Geography
M.S., Pratt Institute, Brooklyn, City and Regional Planning


Gurdon


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Henry346 said:


> I'm gonna be heading off to one of these "college" institutions next year. Though the fit of depression that may strike should Georgetown or Wash and Lee not open their gates to me may delay this endeavor.


It is true... not getting into an Ivy League school is basically the end of the world.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

Georgia Tech - BS
Georgia State University - MS


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Laxplayer said:


> University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign


*Hail to the Orange, Hail to the Blue.*


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

And for graduate school:



Cornell University


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

AMVanquish said:


> I've lived near Las Cruces before. Did you like it? The Southwest was a little remote for my taste.


I've lived in NM since '77, excluding a 4 yr stint in LA to go to school. When we first moved to Santa Fe from Colorado, I hated it, thought everything, even the houses, was flat and brown. Now I don't want to live anywhere else but Northern NM. "Near" Las Cruces can be very desolate, though.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Boot Camp:icon_smile_big:US Navy (enlisted) since '93, Officer since '05


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

La Salle University
Philadelphia, PA


----------



## Gibonius (Dec 8, 2009)

College of William and Mary, BS Chemistry
University of Georgia, PhD Chemistry


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

University of Maryland


----------



## jamezzz122 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bentley University


----------



## REH (Dec 17, 2009)

Under-Grad.: 
*Temple Junior College - Temple, Texas*
*University of Houston - Houston, Texas (Coogs!)*
Graduate School:
*University of Texas*


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

The New England Institute of Funeral Service Education at Mount Ida College
Newton Centre, Massachusetts


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

Vassar College. Wonderful times...

https://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/10/1029_college_costs/image/vassar.jpg

AHS


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

Undergraduate - University of Southern Mississippi
Law - Georgetown University


----------



## david432598 (Jan 12, 2010)

ILLINI

class of 2007


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Undergraduate: Fordham University (B.A. Theology)



Graduate: Boston College (M.A. Theology)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

St. Thomas More's RC Secondary Comprehensive - Chelsea
RAF Basic Training College - RAF Swinderby
RAF Regiment Depot - (Specialist infantry training school) - RAF Catterick
II Field Squadron Airborne RAF Regiment (paratrooper & mechanised infantry training) - RAF Hullavington 
Security Service - ? :icon_smile_wink: 
Metropolitan Police Training College - Hendon
Camden Working Men's College - Irish Studies and language
University of Westminster - Swedish


----------



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

Undergraduate: Universidad Técnica Federico Santa María, Chile. 5 Years (Mechanical Engineering).










Grad School: Fachhochschule Aachen, Germany. 2 Years (Dipl.-Ingenieur).


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Boatshoe: I was accepted to Fordham....REALLY didn't like the surrounding area though


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

After partying myself out of a tiny liberal-arts college in the South as a teenager, I finally graduated from Stephen F. Austin State University, in Nacogdoches, Texas--not to be confused with Natchitoches, Louisiana, just across the state line.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

BA - Augusta State University (at the time, Augusta College)
MBA - Temple University

A lot of people in Atlanta have asked me if Temple U. is in Temple, Texas. I have to point out that our most famous alumnus, Dr. William Cosby, had four daughters who went to college here in Atlanta and he once produced an animated series set in the North Philadelphia neighborhood around the campus.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Passing quickly over my childhood, then:
Riversdale College of Technology,
South Shields Marine and Technical College,
Britannia Royal Naval College, Dartmouth, Hawke Division https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/dc/Royal_Naval_college-3_alt.jpg
University of Teesside,
York University,
Cambridge University, Homerton College. https://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=https://www.simonho.org/images/photographs_cambridge/Colleges_Homerton.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.simonho.org/photographs_cambridge.htm&usg=__Wh2yl101yekY28F0cRgLtpjjI_4=&h=900&w=1200&sz=145&hl=en&start=18&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=ARTdu5Y1ZlotwM:&tbnh=113&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3DCambridge%2BHomerton%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Dactive%26um%3D1


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Chouan said:


> Passing quickly over my childhood, then:
> Riversdale College of Technology,
> South Shields Marine and Technical College,
> Britannia Royal Naval College, Dartmouth, Hawke Division https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/dc/Royal_Naval_college-3_alt.jpg
> ...


Nice to see your a 2-tone ska fan!


----------



## diamondcut (Nov 1, 2009)

*University of Virginia*


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

*Brandeis*


----------



## sjghr (Feb 13, 2010)

Britannia Royal Naval College, Dartmouth:

then,
BSc(Hons) International Relations - University of Plymouth









Also Open University (distance).


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Undergraduate degree (geology): Marietta College, Marietta Ohio
Graduate degrees (hydrogeology and climatology) Ohio University, Athens, Ohio


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Nice to see your a 2-tone ska fan!


I must be getting dense. How do you mean?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Chouan said:


> I must be getting dense. How do you mean?


I've sent you a PM.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The English Beat toured with Bad Manners last year.

What a night!! 



Can't say I'm a fan of those tassle kiltie loafers though!!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not nearly as interesting as most of you all, but I went to King College in Bristol, TN.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

CSU, Fresno


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

US Air Force Academy


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

Still in high school but Ive been accepted to the University of Kentucky for Fall 2010 semester. Cant wait!


----------



## Merganser (Mar 17, 2010)

Colgate University (Classics & Religion)
The Catholic University of America (Medieval & Byzantine Studies)


----------



## Anthony660 (Feb 1, 2009)

Cal Poly Pomona, BA Operations Management.


----------



## Marcellionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

BA (Hons) University of Toronto










MSc, London School of Economics


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

There's not much West Coast love in this thread--I recall seeing only one USC grad and one Pomona grad, who appears to have taken his handle and avatar from that rascally Cecil Sagehen. Ergo, I will do my part:

Claremont McKenna College: B.A. Government, 2008

And starting this fall--and hopefully ending with a J.D. in 2013--USC Gould School of Law (and no, this building is not part of the law school, which is uglier than all Hell, IIRC):


----------



## S.Otto (Aug 14, 2007)

Georgia State University BBA '09

Hoping for Cambride University, Trinity College for MBA entering in 2013ish.

Marcellionheart,

Did you like the LSE and how were the job opps exciting especially for PE opps. Pardon, the only thing I know of the LSE is the derision it receives in _Yes Minister/ Prime Minste_r.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

Reed College, BA



J.D. University of Texas-Austin.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

bigchris1313 said:


> There's not much West Coast love in this thread--I recall seeing only one USC grad and one Pomona grad, who appears to have taken his handle and avatar from that rascally Cecil Sagehen. Ergo, I will do my part:
> 
> Claremont McKenna College: B.A. Government, 2008


Good to see another grad from one of the Claremonts! 
We are few & far between.


----------



## Marcellionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

S.Otto said:


> Georgia State University BBA '09
> 
> Hoping for Cambride University, Trinity College for MBA entering in 2013ish.
> 
> ...


I loved going to the LSE. For my subject (modern history) only Harvard would have been better. I got to study with the leaders in the field. I graduated, however, the day Lehman Bros collapsed. Not a great time. But, I've been employed ever since in London, so that's something. It's more than my friends back home in Canada have got for the most part so I think it's helped. About half of my friends from the LSE are on their chosen career.

The LSE is now very unlike it was in the days of Yes Prime Minister, as so much of Britain is. But I enjoyed it.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Bermuda said:


> Boatshoe: I was accepted to Fordham....REALLY didn't like the surrounding area though


And New Rochelle was much better? Yuck, Iona gave me money to play soccer, but I turned it down...mostly because my home field would have been that crap old Astroturf. 15 or so games (plus training) a year on that is too much.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Flying Dutch*

Undergrad - Hofstra University - History 2001








Graduate - Mercy College - Adolescent Education 2005 (I have never taken an easier program in my life, grade school included)


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

bigchris1313 said:


> And starting this fall--and hopefully ending with a J.D. in 2013--USC Gould School of Law (and no, this building is not part of the law school, which is uglier than all Hell, IIRC):


Law schools seem to compete at how ugly they can be. I thought Boalt Hall at Berkeley where I went to law school in the Seventies was one of the ugliest buildings I had ever seen in my life. Classic 1950s Stalinist apartment-block architecture, with second-hand urban high school linoleum floors and smashed in lockers, all topped off by urine-yellow plywood walls. It even had an automated ghetto-gate that came down over the main reading room in the library, supposedly to shield the room from the sun but I assume also constructed to protect the windows in case one of the periodic local riots hotted up.


----------



## Xeiheo (Mar 2, 2010)

Currently attending the University of Chicago, with one summer of additional study at the London School of Economics (soon to be two!).

I am tentatively an economics/political science major for those who are yet curious!
https://www.uchicago.edu/index.shtml


----------



## Casual_yet_trying (Mar 25, 2010)

Calvin College, Grand Rapids MI.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Johns Hopkins. (And Syracuse University for my law degree.)


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

CLEP's & DANTE's through the USMC. It's amazing what you can "test out" of if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

BFA: The University of Tulsa ("Hail to thee, Tulsa U!")

Masters of Divinity: Nazarene Theological Seminary

Any more degrees and they'll have to call me Doctor. Don't know if that'll happen soon though...


----------



## eris (Mar 31, 2008)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Johns Hopkins. (And Syracuse University for my law degree.)


Weird, I could've sworn this is Yale Divinity School?


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

No, it's the Gilman quad, taken from the steps in front of the Milton S. Eisenhower library, on Hopkins' Homewood campus. I concede that some of my memories of my college days have grown hazy, but I'm pretty confident I never attended Yale. 
-- 
Michael


----------



## Russman (Apr 5, 2010)

Scholastically- Southern Polytechnic State University ( Georgia )
Socially- University if Georgia - Go Dogs!!


----------

